# Facilities that don't adopt to the public



## bookjunky4life (Sep 11, 2008)

I've noticed that some shelter facilities do not adopt to the public. For example, Springfield, MO, only allows owner claims or rescues to take dogs out. What is the purpose of such policies? My guess is that they don't trust the individuals they would be adopting to to take care of the dog? Aren't they missing out on a lot of nice homes for dogs that they are otherwise euthanizing?


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

I would guess perhaps they do not have the resources for home inspections and to thoroughly check perspective adopters?


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

I think it's their way of making sure they won't get the dog back as well as ensures the dog will go to a home that has been thoroughly checked out and approved.

Just my guess.


----------



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

I don't know, but there's one here in Angleton that does that. I think they don't have the resources to man the operation.


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

Tammy at Angleton does everything she can to see that the dogs get a chance at being rescued.


----------



## windwalker718 (Oct 9, 2008)

Expenses are going up all the time and most shelters budgets are strained beyond the limit. Factor in that more and more are becoming "no kill" (or only for health and severe temperament issues) and the cost of maintaining goes thru the roof. 

More shelters are becoming aware of the importance of follow up after adoptions, but lack the funds and legal aid to go after people who violate their contracts. By placing only with rescues it increases the follow thru on the dogs they let go to the rescue, while not taxing the individual shelter's finances. By only allowing proven owners to reclaim, or going to proven rescue groups the shelter's liability ends at the outdoor... and they can refocus on the flood of new pets waiting to get in the other door.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

I think for the shelters here that have that policy, it's purely one of lack of resources for staffing. Even the well-staffed/well-funded shelters in this area aren't doing home visits or much in the way of screening, but they still have to have people to keep the shelter open for the public, process adoptions etc. For some shelters there simply isn't money to hire the staff to do that. They have people there limited hours - long enough to clean and feed (hopefully) and enough time for rescues to pull and owners to check in for missing pets (not that you get a lot of that for the most part). 

This is going to come across as horrible to a lot of you, but from what I've seen of local adoptions in many of the areas here, the shelters not doing adoptions are not missing out on much. Most of the locally adopted dogs go to outside homes, dogs on chains or roaming loose, no vet care etc. Many of these shelters don't have S/N policies so it's just a revolving door anyway. For shelters that are that destitute, I think having a rescue-only policy may actually make sense.


----------



## DorianE (Jan 5, 2009)

I know that the one in Springfield is more of a pound then it is a shelter. They take Animal Control seriuosly. They are about the fines and tickets that they hand out when you come to get the dog/cat. I honestly believe, in my opinion and may be completely wrong, but they run on a shoestring and dont want to deal with anyone. I have called down there several times trying to find out about an animal and they are rude as all get out. They get calls from the public that there is a dog that has been hit by a car, or running the streets, they come out, pick up the pet, take it back to AC. They then issue fees based on how long the dog was there and then as well, issue a ticket for it running. We have a PBT ordinance and they enforce that as well. When they get them in, if they are not in co ordinance with the law, they wont allow them to be pulled no matter what. I have seen animals in here with collars, name of the pet, microchipped and still, they dont attempt to get in touch with the owners. Its so sad. I have seen some that were pulled by CARE that had broken legs and hit by cars and CARE really does try to get those animals out they can, but with the short time limit and the short resources of CARE, depending on if it is a weekend, it really does shorten the time we have to rescue and pull.


----------

